# PHP-Skript 1x täglich ausführen



## Bombi (7. April 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

sitze hier gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.

Mein Problem:

Ich möchte ein PHP-Skript einmal täglich aufrufen. Mehr nicht !!!

Ich hab' auch jetzt schon 'ne ganze Zeit lang im Internet gelesen und rausgefunden, daß das irgendwie mit cron zu tun hat. Aber da ich absoluter neuling in Linux bin, verstehe ich das alles nicht so genau. Kann mir einer konkret erklären, wo ich was eintragen muss ?

Ich habe übrigens SUSE Linux 8.1 Professional und einen eigenen Web-Server, mit dem ich aber nicht die ganze Zeit als root angemeldet sein soll.

Also ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe und das ich hier im Forum richtig bin.


----------



## ultrakollega (7. April 2003)

ja entweder du verwendest cronjobs oder du machst es so wie ich es mal gemacht habe. 

ich habe den aufruf für das phpskript einfach in die index.php rein
gecodet.

voraussetzung dafür ist, das die index.php min. 1 mal pro tag
aufgerufen werden muss, was bei mir der fall war.

mfg


----------



## Chino (7. April 2003)

und staunen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23634.html


----------



## Bombi (7. April 2003)

Ja Vielen Vielen Dank' schon einmal: 
Ich fasse mal meine Erkenntnis zusammen :

20 13 * * * nutzername passwort http://localhost/test.php

Diese Zeile in der /etc/crontab würde jeden Tag um 13:20 Uhr meine Seite Test.php aufrufen !?!?

Richtig ???? Stimmt das so mit Nutzername und Passwort ?


----------



## Tim C. (7. April 2003)

Wir hatten im Chat auch mal die URL von nem kostenlosen Cronjobanbieter im Internet. Komm jetzt aber nicht mehr drauf. Wenns jemand noch weiss, kann er ja den Link mal posten.


----------



## Bombi (7. April 2003)

Wie ist das mit den Anmeldungen ???

Reicht es auch wenn ich zum Test folgendes in die /etc/crontab reinschreibe

01 * * * * http://localhost/test.php

Muss ich den Rechner nach einer Änderung in der Crontab neu booten ?
Muss ich als Root angemeldet sein ?
Fragen über Fragen !!! Hilfe ! Gleich ist wieder ein Tag vorbei und et läuft immer noch nich


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2003)

Guckst du hier


----------



## Bombi (7. April 2003)

Das hab' ich alles schon gesehen !!!

Kann mir nicht mal einer KONKRET sagen, was ich tun muss ?????????

Ich will die Datei http://localhost/test.php 1x pro Minute laufen lassen !!! Aber wie ? Ist es richtig, daß ich die /etc/crontab ändere ?


----------



## js-mueller (7. April 2003)

So wird es funktionieren. Natürlich musst du die pfade noch anpassen.
PS. Das stand so in de, tutorial ...


```
0 1 * * * /usr/local/bin/php home/htdocs/datei.php
```

Diplom arbeit schreiben, aber nicht mal 5 min zeit investieren ....



> PHP-Scripte ausführen
> Ursprünglich wollten wir ja PHP-Scripte ausführen. Hierbei geschieht aber auch nichts anderes. Nur muss hier der PHP-Interpreter aufgerufen werden und als Parameter der Pfad des PHP-Scripts. Der PHP-Interpreter befindet sich meistens unter /usr/local/bin/php. Demnach muss der Crontab-Befehl so lauten:
> 0 * * * * /usr/local/bin/php $HOME/cron.php3
> Dieser kann jetzt noch durch die obigen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten ergänzt werden.


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. April 2003)

http://www.webcron.org - kostenlose Tabs


----------



## melmager (8. April 2003)

> Ich fasse mal meine Erkenntnis zusammen :
> 
> 20 13 * * * nutzername passwort http://localhost/test.php
> 
> ...



nein :-(

in meinem tut war nie die rede von password 

aber die zeit ist schon mal richtig

nur eine webseite kann man nicht ausführen
dazu braucht man ein textbrower z,b. lynx

20 13 * * * nutzername /usr/bin/lynx -dump http://localhost/test.php


----------



## js-mueller (8. April 2003)

mal ne frage, seht ihr meinen beitrag net? 
Da steht doch haargenau drin was er tun soll


----------



## Bombi (8. April 2003)

Danke nochmal an alle, 

und speziell ein Danke an Mellmager, denn genau
das mit dem Lynx hat mir gefehlt. Hatte ich zwar
heute schon selbst hinbekommen, aber trotzdem gut
für alle, die nochmal vor dem Problem stehen.
Lynx hatte ich vorher nämlich nicht installiert.
Ich frag' mich zwar immer noch, wie die Anderen, PHP-Dateien
ohne Lynx ausführen, aber ist mir jetzt auch egal
denn es FUNZT bei mir.


----------

